# Yes But What If All of My Photos >5TB



## Cabin (Oct 19, 2017)

*Operating System:* 

*Lightroom Version:* 
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem:*


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 19, 2017)

Honestly you should stay with Classic and not think about CC, as the migration alone will be a fiasco even if you have fast internet (staging the files alone will likely fail).


----------



## tspear (Oct 19, 2017)

Cabin said:


> *Operating System:*
> 
> *Lightroom Version:*
> _(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_
> ...



I was curious, so I contacted Adobe support. Three hours later they answered. 
$10 a month per TB. No limit on number of TB per customer service. 

However, there is a limit on the personal budget. And this blows it. I would rather spend money on a new lens.

Tim


----------



## PhilBurton (Oct 20, 2017)

tspear said:


> I was curious, so I contacted Adobe support. Three hours later they answered.
> $10 a month per TB. No limit on number of TB per customer service.
> 
> However, there is a limit on the personal budget. And this blows it. I would rather spend money on a new lens.
> ...


Amen.


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 20, 2017)

I never thought it would come to this. But I have decided that it's time to start looking at the trial versions of other software. I'm ready to make the switch. I really don't like the direction Adobe has taken.


----------



## Photocatseyes (Oct 24, 2017)

My vision on this is that the 1 TB should be more than enough for traveling purposes, and for emergencies. But for me personally, it is imperative that I have my photo's on Drobo or another external system.  Drobo holds 4 times 3 TB. As hard disks keep evolving, I can keep adding bigger disks into Drobo. I don't think it would be really wise to keep TB's and TB's of pics in the cloud. What if something happens and internet is dead - one never knows, maybe a bad sunflare... I feel a lot safer with my pics at home... (In fact I have two drobo's that are swapped every 3 months... The swapping itself is timeconsuming, takes a week, but hey, I am more for being safe than sorry after I deleted a 60.000 pics folder years ago!)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2017)

JimHess43 said:


> I never thought it would come to this. But I have decided that it's time to start looking at the trial versions of other software. I'm ready to make the switch. I really don't like the direction Adobe has taken.



FWIW, I think that may be premature. Yes, the 1.0 release requires 100% cloud sync. It also doesn’t print or do all sorts of other stuff with expect them to add in future updates. Just because it’s 100% cloud right now doesn’t mean it’ll stay that way permanently.


----------

